# Tank 1 45x30x26cm - Beginner difficulty



## DanC (10 mo ago)

45x30x26cm rimless with Chihiro A series
Sodastream adaptor co2 system
Seachem Flourite and various supplements
Ryuoh Stone 31.5lb (canadian aquatics)
No filter (maybe a sponge filter/hob at the back)

*landscape mostly finished, still deciding on the type of sand/no sand and some seiryu stone pebbles at the front and back center. 
Fissiden Geppii, Fissiden Fox, Fissidens Fontanus
Marsilea Hirsuta
*more plants to be added in a few weeks, mainly epiphytes after fissidens attatch (or doesn't)


----------



## bmo (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking cool. cant wait for your next update


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Been a week, finally seeing some tiny new growths from the geppii, 2 more posts after this


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Some new additions to the tank, are some more fissidens fox, fissidens taxifolius (its a local species but I got mines from stargazer exotics), Cameroon moss, Buce moss, Wave moss (loxogramme sp.), Mini wheeping moss. The last 4 are from aquaticplantman with a minuscule portion.. Don't think I will ever buy moss from them again.. (pictures in next post)

F. Taxifolius









Cameroon moss


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

More pictures, from top to bottom. Java spring moss, Fissiden taxifolius, Buce moss, Wave moss, cameroon moss, fissidens fox.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you’re looking for more Cameroon Moss, I have a fair bit usually.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

Buce moss !?!?!?!?any extra you Wanna share?? Or able to point me in the direction of more?


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

CRS Fan said:


> If you’re looking for more Cameroon Moss, I have a fair bit usually.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


thats great, let me try if they stick to the rocks first i've never grown these before.


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

crushford76 said:


> Buce moss !?!?!?!?any extra you Wanna share?? Or able to point me in the direction of more?











Buce Moss


Buce Moss Quantity per order - Quarter Size Attractive in size and colour - Buce Moss can be used as carpeting moss or to help fill in gaps and spaces in your aquarium. An easy to care for plant to add to your beautiful aquascape.



aquaticplantman.com





I have to warn you, the portions are very very very small.. looks like they updated the description and now saids quarter size 😂 but actually its even less than that


----------



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

DanC said:


> Buce Moss
> 
> 
> Buce Moss Quantity per order - Quarter Size Attractive in size and colour - Buce Moss can be used as carpeting moss or to help fill in gaps and spaces in your aquarium. An easy to care for plant to add to your beautiful aquascape.
> ...


Lol exactly AND $35 shipping


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

😂 yeah that's why I said I probably wouldn't buy from them again. They don't even respond to your messages, just read and then leaves it there...


----------

